# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  القاهرة تقر بتأثر اقتصادها

## الوسادة

أقر وزير المالية المصري الجديد سمير رضوان بأن الاقتصاد سيتأثر نتيجة للثورة الشعبية التي تشهدها البلاد مطالبة برحيل الرئيس حسني مبارك، مشيرا إلى أن النمو سيتضرر إلا أن معدل التضخم لن يرتفع.

وتوقع ارتفاع عجز الموازنة المالية العامة للعام المالي الجاري، مستدركا بالقول إن العجز المتوقع لن يتجاوز المستويات التي بلغها العام الماضي.

وعن تأثير الجيش المنتشر بالمدن على إدارة البلد، أفاد رضوان أن الجيش لا يتدخل بعمل الحكومة اليومي. وأوضح أن القوات المسلحة منتشرة لتحمي المتظاهرين ولحماية البلد.

وأشار إلى أن صلاحيات الحكم لم يتم تسليمها للجيش وإنما عمر سليمان نائب الرئيس.

وأعرب رضوان عن تفاؤله إزاء هذه الصيغة من الحكم، متوقعا في حال قبولها أن تنعكس إيجابا على الأوضاع في مصر.

وأكد أن الحكومة المصرية الجديدة التي يرأسها أحمد شفيق تعمل ولم تعلق أعمالها، مدللا على ذلك بانعقاد اجتماع للجنة الوزارية التي تراقب أداء الاقتصاد أمس.

واعتبر أن الموازنة العمومية في أمان، وأنها لم تتعرض لضغوط حتى الآن رغم اعتماد الحكومة قبل أيام قرارا يقتضي بزيادة رواتب موظفي القطاع العام والمعاشات بنسبة 15% ابتداء من أبريل/ نيسان المقبل.

وكان رضوان توقع في وقت سابق أن تكلف زيادة المعاشات وحدها الدولة نحو 6.5 مليارات جنيه (1.09 مليار دولار).

كما تعهد مجلس الوزراء بالإبقاء على الدعم الحكومي للسلع الاستهلاكية الرئيسية بصورة كاملة.

وأشار إلى أن النظام المصرفي يعمل بصورة جيدة للغاية بعد استئناف نشاطه الأسبوع الماضي بعد توقفه لأسبوع مطلع الأزمة التي تمر بها البلاد.

المصدر:	رويترز

----------


## totoalharbi

والله الواحد مل من مصر واخبارها 
 بس يسلموووووووووووووووووووو هدول

----------


## طوق الياسمين

هيوتها هانت ونجحوو الله ينصر كل من يريد النصر  :SnipeR (23):

----------

